# Ndiswrapper: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOB

## PC_Freak

Since I emerged the latest version of ndiswrapper (0.11), I keep getting this while loading the kernel module:

```
error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"
```

I didn't have this problem with v0.10 or earlier. Also, the wlan card keeps working as usual though.

Anybody knows how to fix this?

----------

## ank666

I've got the same problem, but don't know how to solve,

has anyone a good solution for us?

----------

## PC_Freak

It still isn't fixed. This is my emerge info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1,sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvd emacs encode esd f77 flash foomaticdb gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 guile icq imagemagick imlib jabber java jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla moznoirc moznomail mpeg msn mysql ncurses network nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png postgres python quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype usb wmf x86 xml xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"
```

Help!

----------

## parsim

Hmm, same problem here. Doesn't seem fatal, but looks very ugly on boot!

----------

## dangertools

i am getting the same messages on boot up and i have an other problem which is perhaps related to this. at every second boot the module is not loading right, which means it loads up but it is not able to initialize the card. messages on dmesg are like

```
windows driver was not able to initialize the card

....
```

after a reboot the card works without problems. i am not dualbooting. i don't know exactly since which version, but i don't remember this behaviour in version <0.11, perhaps even <0.12. has someone an idea or do you think this has nothing to do with the messages on boot? Before i forget. The card is a SMC2802v2, kernel is 2.6.10, ndiswrapper 0.12-r3

----------

## wswartzendruber

I get both those errors, and sometimes, a kernel panic.

----------

## mc_barron

I too am getting these errors, specifically:

```
error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"
```

Anyone out there wanna take a swing at finding the issue here?  I'm using DWL650 wireless card on a PCMCIA slot.  The errors appear even if the card is not plugged in.

----------

## ptitfluff

Try to re-emerge pciutils ... It work for me

----------

## mc_barron

Tried re-emerging pciutils, but I still see the errors.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway!  :Smile: 

Anyone else have other ideas?

----------

## ptitfluff

For me, it's a WG311v2 "PCI" card ... I don't know what to do with PCMCIA ...

  pcmciautils   :Confused:  ????????? perhaps sys-apps/pcmcia-cs ?? or sys-fs/devfsd

----------

## adam1

make sure hotplug is loaded then try modprobe ndiswrapper

----------

## steve_d555

Are you guys using DevFS still? I know I had the same problem before I switched to uDev.

--Steve

----------

## adam1

yes I am using devfs how do I switch to udev?

----------

## steve_d555

There are a couple guides

Heres the Gentoo one:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

There are a couple links on the bottom too

--Steve

----------

## mijenix

Hi

So I have the same Problem with ndiswrapper-1.1-r1 and vanilla-sources-2.6.12_rc4 but I only use devfs. 

I don't want to switch to udev. I don't see any reason why I should. But anyway is it now a udev/devfs problem or is it a ndiswrapper problem?

It's a little bit strange. I don't see any bugreport for ndiswrapper and this problem but I don't wanna add a new one when it's not ndiswrapper related.

So someone know something new for this problem? It's not a Problem everything works  excellent but it disturbs me a little bit.

Thx!

--mijenix

----------

